# Can you creep tune a binary cam?



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

The binary cams should require creep tuning. The cams are slaved together and worth as one unit. There really isn't any way for one to be out of time from the other. 

So creep tuning really isn't possible. You can set the tiller on those bows, but I don't think creep tuning will do anything for you. But i could be wrong


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

Still waiting? 



I've read on here where some say yes and some say no----whats the correct answer????


----------



## stehawk (Aug 28, 2004)

I just found this on search for creep tuning-------

I had to creep tune mine. I was having bad high arrows once in a while (4" high at 50 meters) and finally figured out it was from a slight creep. It is just like any other bow you twist one cable or the other. Now with the binary cam when you put a twist in a cable it actually moves both cams but in opposite direction but it moves the cam that you took the cable off of more. Remember they suggest not moving from their factory marks. But I had to move my top cam about 1/4" to get them in better time to get ride of the high arrows. Works great now.



Does anyone else have something they can add?? I also read somewhere that you couldn't put more than 3 twist in the cable cause it could cause it to lock up at full draw----is that true?? I really do want to know the answer to that one!!:darkbeer:


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

I'd PM Dave Nowlin.


----------

